# Ah... poor Tea Party, we hardly knew ye



## spectrumc01

Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.

This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.


----------



## tigerbob

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?


----------



## uscitizen

tigerbob said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?
Click to expand...


Messed up and told the truth?


----------



## ba1614

lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?


----------



## tigerbob

uscitizen said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Messed up and told the truth?
Click to expand...


That would be the view of the left, I'm sure.  

As a fiscal conservative, I supported the original aims if the tea party, as did many others.  That said, over the last 2 years, this original focus has had a whole host of other political positions grafted onto it, whether by the Tea Party itself, the left wing media who want the movement to lose credibility, or the right wing media who want to capitalize on the levels of apparent support.

I lost faith in the aims of the movement about 18 months ago, but this is the first time I've heard such an unequivocal statement from a Tea Party representative (if that's indeed what she is).  Just wondering why any "representative" would shoot their own party so fatally through the foot.


----------



## uscitizen

ba1614 said:


> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?



Which nomination Tea Party or Republican Party?

But as 44 TP'ers voting for the Partiot act proves they are all Republicans anyway.


----------



## spectrumc01

Now we know why they fought so hard against having a leader and platform.  They already had one in the GOP.


----------



## The T

ba1614 said:


> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?


 


*Tea Party to Back Any GOP Nominee Including Romney*​


----------



## Samson

tigerbob said:


> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?



To get on Fox News.

FNC is a Republican Network, and will do anything to undermine the Tea Party before it weakens the RNC in 2012.


----------



## tigerbob

ba1614 said:


> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?



Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## ba1614

tigerbob said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.
Click to expand...


 I very well could've misunderstood, wouldn't be the first time. I took it to mean they would support whoever runs against the obama. I'm going to see if I can find the words she used so I know what she's talking about.


----------



## dblack

tigerbob said:


> I lost faith in the aims of the movement about 18 months ago, but this is the first time I've heard such an unequivocal statement from a Tea Party representative (if that's indeed what she is).  Just wondering why any "representative" would shoot their own party so fatally through the foot.



Not to go totally paranoid, but I think it's reasonable to assume that a fair number of the Tea Party "joiners" are there specifically to steer the 'flock' back into the GOP establishment. Most of them will fall for it. But some won't.


----------



## The T

dblack said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost faith in the aims of the movement about 18 months ago, but this is the first time I've heard such an unequivocal statement from a Tea Party representative (if that's indeed what she is). Just wondering why any "representative" would shoot their own party so fatally through the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to go totally paranoid, but I think it's reasonable to assume that a fair number of the Tea Party "joiners" are there specifically to steer the 'flock' back into the GOP establishment. Most of them will fall for it. But some won't.
Click to expand...

 And at the same time save the GOP from what they are now, and that is Democrat Lite...


----------



## Samson

The T said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lost faith in the aims of the movement about 18 months ago, but this is the first time I've heard such an unequivocal statement from a Tea Party representative (if that's indeed what she is). Just wondering why any "representative" would shoot their own party so fatally through the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to go totally paranoid, but I think it's reasonable to assume that a fair number of the Tea Party "joiners" are there specifically to steer the 'flock' back into the GOP establishment. Most of them will fall for it. But some won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And at the same time save the GOP from what they are now, and that is Democrat Lite...
Click to expand...


Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.

But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.


----------



## dblack

ba1614 said:


> I'm going to see if I can find the words she used so I know what she's talking about.



Tea Party's Role in 2012? - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com



			
				Amy Kramer(Tea Party Traitor) said:
			
		

> "We want to beat Barak Obama. If Romney is the nominee, we would support him."...
> "There's no way we would support a third party candidate. It would split the vote and it would guarantee re-election for Barak Obama, and we need to crush Barak Obama..."



LOL... always with the lesser of two evils line. How long will we fall for this shit?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Samson said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get on Fox News.
> 
> FNC is a Republican Network, and will do anything to undermine the Tea Party before it weakens the RNC in 2012.
Click to expand...


^^^ This!


----------



## The T

Samson said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to go totally paranoid, but I think it's reasonable to assume that a fair number of the Tea Party "joiners" are there specifically to steer the 'flock' back into the GOP establishment. Most of them will fall for it. But some won't.
> 
> 
> 
> And at the same time save the GOP from what they are now, and that is Democrat Lite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.
> 
> But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.
Click to expand...

Indeed. But the TEA party is a movement...NOT a true party. There is a distinction.


----------



## Seawytch

Maybe it's time to wake up to reality...there isn't going to be a viable third party in this country. We have our "big two" and that's it...oh, and of course, the undeclared "independents" that are so popular these days.  

Here in California we have an actual party called the American Independent Party. I can't tell you how many people fill in that bubble and you just KNOW that they think they are registering as "independent". (Guess that's why they can tout themselves as the "fastest growing political party) Imagine their surprise when they get their first Presidential Primary ballot (all other primaries are open in California).


----------



## Seawytch

The T said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the same time save the GOP from what they are now, and that is Democrat Lite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.
> 
> But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. But the TEA party is a movement...NOT a true party. There is a distinction.
Click to expand...


That may have been how it started out when it was just 30 or so libertarians that were pissed off _before _the black guy got into office but then, in 2008, it morphed into something else entirely.  You know...when it became a paid political arm of the GnOP...brought to you by the Dick Army's (or is it Army of Dick) of the world.


----------



## Samson

Seawytch said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.
> 
> But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But the TEA party is a movement...NOT a true party. There is a distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may have been how it started out when it was just 30 or so libertarians that were pissed off _before _the black guy got into office but then, in 2008, it morphed into something else entirely.  You know...when it became a paid political arm of the GnOP...brought to you by the Dick Army's (or is it Army of Dick) of the world.
Click to expand...


What on earth are you babbling about?

http://www.freedomworks.org/about/about-freedomworks

FreedomWorks had been around a long time before the Tea Party:



> Founded in *1984*, FreedomWorks is headquartered in Washington, DC, and has hundreds of thousands of grassroots volunteers nationwide. The organization is chaired by former U.S. House Majority Leader Dick Armey and the President is Matt Kibbe.
> 
> FreedomWorks members know that government goes to those who show up, and are leading the fight for lower taxes, less government, and more freedom. Join us!


----------



## The T

Seawytch said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.
> 
> But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. But the TEA party is a movement...NOT a true party. There is a distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That may have been how it started out when it was just 30 or so libertarians that were pissed off _before _the black guy got into office but then, in 2008, it morphed into something else entirely. You know...when it became a paid political arm of the GnOP...brought to you by the Dick Army's (or is it Army of Dick) of the world.
Click to expand...

 
Libertarians? Really? Don't know much of the TEA Party movement do you? It isn't just 'Libertarians', I assure you...


----------



## AquaAthena

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



She went on to say that the Tea Party will not support a third-party candidate as that would split the the vote and ensure a victory for Obama. *That was the point of her *comment you posted.


----------



## Samson

The T said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the same time save the GOP from what they are now, and that is Democrat Lite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the GOP should be joining the Tea Party, not vice versa.
> 
> But you will NEVER see that on Fox News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. But the TEA party is a movement...NOT a true party. There is a distinction.
Click to expand...


I should have a disclaimer after every mentioning of the Tea Party: 

"Hey, Chris Matthews and Bill Maher and all your idiot parrots: 

The Tea Party is NOT A POLITICAL PARTY that believes tea time is the solution to every national issue"


----------



## Anachronism

ba1614 said:


> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?



No, they should do what people like ME did in 2008.....

As a Conservative there was no way on Earth that I was voting for Obama. I had very little interest in the Liberal John McCain either, but lost any chance of voting for him when he put a woman on the ticket with himself. That meant I had to find another option. I went and looked at the alternative candidates and found Chuck Baldwin of the Constitution Party, who DID come very close to representing my views. He is who I cast my vote for in 2008. Now in 2012, I will have another option.... writing my own name in on the ballot if there is no candidate that I can willingly support.


----------



## Anachronism

AquaAthena said:


> She went on to say that the Tea Party will not support a third-party candidate as that would split the the vote and ensure a victory for Obama. *That was the point of her *comment you posted.



Sorry but anyone willing to accept the lesser of two EVILS is still supporting EVIL. Not something I have any interest in, or something I could support in any way. This is simply another proof to me that the Tea Party has no more philosophical heart or backbone than either of the major parties; therefore they have no more value in my mind than either of those parties.


----------



## bodecea

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> *This is the death knell of the Tea Party*, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



No it isn't.   It's just the death knell for the pretend reason the Tea Party existed.


----------



## Samson

bodecea said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> *This is the death knell of the Tea Party*, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.   It's just the death knell for the pretend reason the Tea Party existed.
Click to expand...


You mean Obama, Dems, and Repubs have actually pretended to shrink the size of government?


----------



## teapartysamurai

ba1614 said:


> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?


 
I quote Rush Limbaugh, who supports the Tea Party:

"I'll vote for Bozo the Clown over Obama."

I think that's the view of MOST AMERICANS when it comes to four more years of the FAILED Obama, presidency.

The sad part is this IDIOT OP think this is the death knell of the Tea Party, instead of the IDIOT FAILED Obama presidency.

Typical liberal who only see things through the prisim of delusional liberalism.


----------



## dblack

teapartysamurai said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote Rush Limbaugh, who supports the Tea Party:
> 
> "I'll vote for Bozo the Clown over Obama."
Click to expand...


Great. Just what we need. Yet another Bozo for president. 

I agree with the OP. If the Tea Party falls for the 'lesser-of-two-evils' idiocy, they're pretty much done as far representing any real hope for change. At that point, they just typical left/right partisans, wasting time supporting the status quo.


----------



## The T

dblack said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote Rush Limbaugh, who supports the Tea Party:
> 
> "I'll vote for Bozo the Clown over Obama."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. Just what we need. Yet another Bozo for president.
> 
> I agree with the OP. If the Tea Party falls for the 'lesser-of-two-evils' idiocy, they're pretty much done as far representing any real hope for change. At that point, they just typical left/right partisans, wasting time supporting the status quo.
Click to expand...

The whole crux is to take over the GOP, and it has the whole old guard worried, and served notice that Democrat LITE (RINO) just does not cut it any more.


----------



## dblack

The T said:


> The whole crux is to take over the GOP, and it has the whole old guard worried, and served notice that Democrat LITE (RINO) just does not cut it any more.



I'm not sure what you're saying. If they agree to back Romney, they'll be doing exactly the opposite.


----------



## Samson

dblack said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole crux is to take over the GOP, and it has the whole old guard worried, and served notice that Democrat LITE (RINO) just does not cut it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're saying. If they agree to back Romney, they'll be doing exactly the opposite.
Click to expand...


<<<sigh>>>




Um...you don't think Romney will give them concessions?


----------



## Anachronism

teapartysamurai said:


> I quote Rush Limbaugh, who supports the Tea Party:
> 
> "I'll vote for Bozo the Clown over Obama."
> 
> I think that's the view of MOST AMERICANS when it comes to four more years of the FAILED Obama, presidency.
> 
> The sad part is this IDIOT OP think this is the death knell of the Tea Party, instead of the IDIOT FAILED Obama presidency.
> 
> Typical liberal who only see things through the prisim of delusional liberalism.



samauri; that's part of the reason why I have no use for the Tea Party, Limbaugh, Beck, or any of the other talking heads.... They're not willing to stand FOR anything. They're more than happy to stand AGAINST someone, but they're not willing to actually put a platform out there and say HERE, this is what we're FOR, and we're willing to lose supporting THIS rather than to engage in philosophical relativism in an attempt to beat the other guy.

Personally, I'm happy we have Obama instead of McShame. At least Obama is HONEST about being a Socialist sack of shit whereas McShame tried to hide behind his military record and his dubious (at best) voting record to call himself a Conservative while actually being almost as Liberal as Obama is. 

Given only the options of Obama and some other Liberal running under the Republican banner I'd vote for Obama every day of the week and twice on Sundays. I'd rather have someone I KNOW is my enemy in office than someone whose loyalties I cannot determine or count on in power. Yep, I'm for the GREATER Evil rather than the lesser one.


----------



## jillian

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term. the sore losers who ranted about "taking their country back" from whom? a president elected with 365 electoral votes and more than 50% of the population? saying they were anything else was a media slight of hand b/c they were "newsworthy". they never should have been given that kind of credence.

they still shouldn't.

they should have been and still should be marginalized like any other extremist group.


----------



## dblack

jillian said:


> the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term.



Hmm... I'm not in the "Tea Party", and I can't say I've been following the movement's progression much in the last year or two - but you couldn't really be more off-base in regards to its origin. Pretty much the opposite of what you're saying here.


----------



## The T

dblack said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole crux is to take over the GOP, and it has the whole old guard worried, and served notice that Democrat LITE (RINO) just does not cut it any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're saying. If they agree to back Romney, they'll be doing exactly the opposite.
Click to expand...

 Romney hasn't got a chance...despite what the polls say. He's bought into AGW, and RomneyCare will sink him.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama. They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.


Which would be consistent with polling of TPM members, where 70 percent identify themselves as republican or republican leaning independents. 


> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?



Whatever the movements founding principles, around the time the president took office it became a get rid of Obama movement, made up mostly of the Old Bush Base and other disgruntled GOPers, rather than a 'smaller government' movement.


----------



## Immanuel

One would think that at least until after the nomination they would stand upon their principles and support a candidate that backed their values.  Of course, they were going to ultimately support whoever ran against Obama.  That was what happened in '08.  No one expected anything other than that.  Why throw in the towel so early?

Immie


----------



## tigerbob

jillian said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term. the sore losers who ranted about "taking their country back" from whom? a president elected with 365 electoral votes and more than 50% of the population? saying they were anything else was a media slight of hand b/c they were "newsworthy". they never should have been given that kind of credence.
> 
> they still shouldn't.
> 
> they should have been and still should be marginalized like any other extremist group.
Click to expand...


In what way, Jill, is campaigning for lower public spending an extremist agenda?


----------



## tigerbob

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama. They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> 
> 
> Which would be consistent with polling of TPM members, where 70 percent identify themselves as republican or republican leaning independents.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would a "representative" of the tea party say something that undermines the fundamental position that the party originally took and that was the basis for its popularity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever the movements founding principles, around the time the president took office it became a get rid of Obama movement, made up mostly of the Old Bush Base and other disgruntled GOPers, rather than a 'smaller government' movement.
Click to expand...


I agree with that to some extent.  

By the time I attended my one and only Tea Party event, July 4 2009, there was as much focus on other traditional right wing positions (such as pro life) as on the stated original position of lower public spending.  Pity they didn't stick to their guns, but in the political climate that prevails in this country it's not really a surprise.


----------



## California Girl

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



Misrepresenting other people's insults as their own. How dishonest..... cuz I've been calling the left the 'Borg' since I got on the forum. Get your own insults, moron.


----------



## whitehall

Why does the left fear the Tea Party people so much? It's not a real political party. It's a grass roots effort to steer the republican party in the right (pun intended) direction. Who steers the democrat party? Communists?


----------



## bripat9643

tigerbob said:


> As a fiscal conservative, I supported the original aims if the tea party, as did many others.



Yeah, sure you did. 

You sound just like a "Seminar Caller," as Rush refers to them.  They pretend to be conservatives to they can get on his show and so their idiocies will be taken more seriously by the audience.

No on is fooled.


----------



## cutter

That's the point of having a political party with no leadership, Nobody speaks for us. Some may "claim" to speak for us, but they only speak or themselves. The TEA PARTY is all the American voters, who think for themselves, that don't like either party AND have the votes to swing the election any way they want. Politicians will try to hijack the TEA PARTY for their own benefit but the millions of TEA PARTY voters will back only those they believe in.


----------



## tigerbob

bripat9643 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a fiscal conservative, I supported the original aims if the tea party, as did many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure you did.
> 
> You sound just like a "Seminar Caller," as Rush refers to them.  They pretend to be conservatives to they can get on his show and so their idiocies will be taken more seriously by the audience.
> 
> No on is fooled.
Click to expand...


Oh, damn, and I thought I'd done such a good job over the last 3 or so years.

You'd be better off reading what my views actually are and then making a decision rather than taking a leap of faith based on a single post.  

Better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.


----------



## The T

cutter said:


> That's the point of having a political party with no leadership, Nobody speaks for us. Some may "claim" to speak for us, but they only speak or themselves. The TEA PARTY is all the American voters, who think for themselves, that don't like either party AND have the votes to swing the election any way they want. Politicians will try to hijack the TEA PARTY for their own benefit but the millions of TEA PARTY voters will back only those they believe in.


 
Exactly. Glad someone gets it.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term. the sore losers who ranted about "taking their country back" from whom? a president elected with 365 electoral votes and more than 50% of the population? saying they were anything else was a media slight of hand b/c they were "newsworthy". they never should have been given that kind of credence.
> 
> they still shouldn't.
> 
> they should have been and still should be marginalized like any other extremist group.
Click to expand...


You mean like anyone outside the Republican or Democratic Party, both of which have passed laws almost making it impossible for a third party candidate to run against them.

You are buying into the Two Party System: An evolution of American democracy allowing ad nauseum finger pointing.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> That's the point of having a political party with no leadership, Nobody speaks for us. Some may "claim" to speak for us, but they only speak or themselves. The TEA PARTY is all the American voters, who think for themselves, that don't like either party AND have the votes to swing the election any way they want. Politicians will try to hijack the TEA PARTY for their own benefit but the millions of TEA PARTY voters will back only those they believe in.



And whom, exactly, do you believe in.


----------



## snjmom

My understanding is the Tea Party was founded on Santelli's rant.



> "Do we really want to subsidize the losers' mortgages?" he asked. "This is America! How many of you people want to pay for your neighbor's mortgage that has an extra bathroom and can't pay their bills?" He went on to suggest that he would organize a Chicago Tea Party in July, where capitalists would dump "some derivative securities into Lake Michigan." The video of his tirade became a YouTube hit, and thus the movement was born. Within weeks, Tea Party protests were sprouting up all over the country. The Tea Party name, a clear reference to the American colonists' dumping of tea into Boston Harbor to protest taxes imposed by King George, stands as an acronym as well: Taxed Enough Already



Of course, he had no problem with the hedge funds and insurance agencies and banks being subsidized by your tax dollars. But fuck your neighbor, eh?


----------



## tigerbob

cutter said:


> That's the point of having a political party with no leadership, Nobody speaks for us. Some may "claim" to speak for us, but they only speak or themselves. The TEA PARTY is all the American voters, who think for themselves, that don't like either party AND have the votes to swing the election any way they want. Politicians will try to hijack the TEA PARTY for their own benefit but the millions of TEA PARTY voters will back only those they believe in.



I've personally never heard of Amy Kramer before.  However, I just found this link to an interview with an Amy Kremer (different spelling of last name, but I assume it's the same person) who is billed as the Director of The Tea Party Express.

Pretty much everything she says in the interview I agree with, so it's a real surprise to see that she's come out with a quote endorsing anyone who runs against Obama, if indeed it's the same person and that's a realistic take on her position.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngzyXKakHug]YouTube - &#x202a;Tea Party Express's Amy Kremer on ABC's The View&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That's the point of having a political party with no leadership, Nobody speaks for us. Some may "claim" to speak for us, but they only speak or themselves. The TEA PARTY is all the American voters, who think for themselves, that don't like either party AND have the votes to swing the election any way they want. Politicians will try to hijack the TEA PARTY for their own benefit but the millions of TEA PARTY voters will back only those they believe in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whom, exactly, do you believe in.
Click to expand...


It's about supporting a policy, not a person.


----------



## Modbert

Samson said:


> To get on Fox News.
> 
> FNC is a Republican Network, and will do anything to undermine the Tea Party before it weakens the RNC in 2012.



So the same network that gave countless coverage and helped make the Tea Party what it is today is now trying to destroy it's own creation? Frankenstein's monster? Or are you saying that people were right all along when they said that the Tea Party was co-opted by the GOP and Fox News?

The Tea Party itself of course is vastly different from the Ron Paul inspired group it once was.


----------



## bripat9643

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Whatever the movements founding principles, around the time the president took office it became a get rid of Obama movement, made up mostly of the Old Bush Base and other disgruntled GOPers, rather than a 'smaller government' movement.



Do you ever post actual facts rather than non-falsifiable claims about people's motives?


----------



## Modbert

Samson said:


> Um...you don't think Romney will give them concessions?



Romney will say and do anything to get elected. If that involves dressing up as Thomas Jefferson and parading up and down Penn Ave then he will do it.


----------



## bripat9643

tigerbob said:


> In what way, Jill, is campaigning for lower public spending an extremist agenda?




That is the liberal definition of "extremist."

Liberal Dictionary:
==============================================
Extremism - any opposition to tax increases or spending cuts.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a fiscal conservative, I supported the original aims if the tea party, as did many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure you did.
> 
> You sound just like a "Seminar Caller," as Rush refers to them.  They pretend to be conservatives to they can get on his show and so their idiocies will be taken more seriously by the audience.
> 
> No on is fooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, damn, and I thought I'd done such a good job over the last 3 or so years.
> 
> You'd be better off reading what my views actually are and then making a decision rather than taking a leap of faith based on a single post.
> 
> Better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt.
Click to expand...


It's more than a tad late for some, tiger.


----------



## Modbert

dblack said:


> Hmm... I'm not in the "Tea Party", and I can't say I've been following the movement's progression much in the last year or two - but you couldn't really be more off-base in regards to its origin. Pretty much the opposite of what you're saying here.



It wasn't always the rabid extreme right wing "base" but it lost it's Libertarian roots after Obama got elected. By the time the GOP and Fox News got their hands on it, the Tea Party was unrecognizable in comparison to the group it was two years prior.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um...you don't think Romney will give them concessions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romney will say and do anything to get elected. If that involves dressing up as Thomas Jefferson and parading up and down Penn Ave then he will do it.
Click to expand...


And that would make him different from any other politician... how exactly? 

Mod, if you're gonna criticize, criticize on something unique to Romney... not something that the boi king did, and McCain, and every other damned politician. You look ridiculous making this a 'Romney' thing.


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> Misrepresenting other people's insults as their own. How dishonest..... cuz I've been calling the left the 'Borg' since I got on the forum. Get your own insults, moron.



And I doubt you were the very first person to ever come up with it CG. One really cannot take ownership of an insult. Though if that is the case, perhaps you should be paying royalties to whoever came up with it before you?


----------



## Modbert

California Girl said:


> And that would make him different from any other politician... how exactly?
> 
> Mod, if you're gonna criticize, criticize on something unique to Romney... not something that the boi king did, and McCain, and every other damned politician. You look ridiculous making this a 'Romney' thing.



There are a lot of true things about most politicians, however at the end of the day whether they are right or wrong at least most of them stick to their guns on some positions. I cannot say the same thing about Romney. The man has flip flopped on just about every issue in his political career.

I disagree with President Obama and Senator McCain on a large number of issues, however there are some issues which they have always stayed consistent on.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> Oh, damn, and I thought I'd done such a good job over the last 3 or so years.



Here you go Bob:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPpE_BrX0FM]YouTube - &#x202a;Diana Ross - I'm Coming Out&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]



People like you don't pass the "ideology purity" test according to other Conservatives who merely see you as a "RINO". You're not alone in that boat.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that would make him different from any other politician... how exactly?
> 
> Mod, if you're gonna criticize, criticize on something unique to Romney... not something that the boi king did, and McCain, and every other damned politician. You look ridiculous making this a 'Romney' thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of true things about most politicians, however at the end of the day whether they are right or wrong at least most of them stick to their guns on some positions. I cannot say the same thing about Romney. The man has flip flopped on just about every issue in his political career.
> 
> I disagree with President Obama and Senator McCain on a large number of issues, however there are some issues which they have always stayed consistent on.
Click to expand...


So, again, Romney is just like Obama. Good. We're clear on that.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting other people's insults as their own. How dishonest..... cuz I've been calling the left the 'Borg' since I got on the forum. Get your own insults, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I doubt you were the very first person to ever come up with it CG. One really cannot take ownership of an insult. Though if that is the case, perhaps you should be paying royalties to whoever came up with it before you?
Click to expand...


I didn't 'take ownership' of it... just pointing out to someone who clearly thinks he's come up with some unique insult that we've already claimed that one... The mindless drones are the left, the Borg of the Obamanation, worshiping at the feet of their Messiah.


----------



## tigerbob

bripat9643 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Jill, is campaigning for lower public spending an extremist agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the liberal definition of "extremist."
> 
> Liberal Dictionary:
> ==============================================
> Extremism - any opposition to tax increases or spending cuts.
Click to expand...


When I need your opinion I'll give it to you.


----------



## California Girl

tigerbob said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> In what way, Jill, is campaigning for lower public spending an extremist agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the liberal definition of "extremist."
> 
> Liberal Dictionary:
> ==============================================
> Extremism - any opposition to tax increases or spending cuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I need your opinion I'll give it to you.
Click to expand...


I feel embarrassed for ya, tiger. Br-at doesn't show you Brits in the best possible light. Fortunately, we have plenty of intelligent, funny Brits on the board to balance it out.


----------



## tigerbob

Plasmaball said:


> you cant not be a party and have people run as the Tea party Candidate.It may not have a central figure head like the RNC and DNc but it has people who speak for the group.
> Then there is the obvious that party is in the name. If you dont like being called a party, find another name.
> 
> Oh course these simple facts go to show how stupid people in the tea party are.



Those are all reasonable observations, unfortunately undermined by the unpleasantness of the last sentence.

It would be interesting if someone could define exactly how those standing under the Tea Party name became endorsed by the "Tea Party".  Unless they are standing purely on a fiscal responsibility platform, it all seems a bit suspicious.

I would look it up myself, but it's Sunday so I'm taking the kids to the pool now.  Always a good idea I think to maintain one's focus on what's really important.  Kids > political bollocks.


----------



## Charles_Main

ba1614 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I very well could've misunderstood, wouldn't be the first time. I took it to mean they would support whoever runs against the obama. I'm going to see if I can find the words she used so I know what she's talking about.
Click to expand...


Since when is it wrong to support anyone who runs against someone you do not support? Are you telling me no Democrats supported someone who was not their first choice, just to get rid of Bush? Please.


----------



## tigerbob

California Girl said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the liberal definition of "extremist."
> 
> Liberal Dictionary:
> ==============================================
> Extremism - any opposition to tax increases or spending cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I need your opinion I'll give it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel embarrassed for ya, tiger. Br-at doesn't show you Brits in the best possible light. Fortunately, we have plenty of intelligent, funny Brits on the board to balance it out.
Click to expand...


True.  

TTFN.


----------



## tigerbob

Charles_Main said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very well could've misunderstood, wouldn't be the first time. I took it to mean they would support whoever runs against the obama. I'm going to see if I can find the words she used so I know what she's talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is it wrong to support anyone who runs against someone you do not support? Are you telling me no Democrats supported someone who was not their first choice, just to get rid of Bush? Please.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, one of the imperfections of the two party system is that it does require one to compromise one's principles at the ballot box, or be effectively disenfranchised.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> It would be interesting if someone could define exactly how those standing under the Tea Party name became endorsed by the "Tea Party".



That's certainly a funny development, a group that prides itself on not having any leaders suddenly found itself with "leaders" all over the place. If I were a tea party member, I wouldn't trust anyone who tries to proclaim they are speaking for the entire movement. Whether I agree with what they're saying or I don't.


----------



## Modbert

Charles_Main said:


> Since when is it wrong to support anyone who runs against someone you do not support? Are you telling me no Democrats supported someone who was not their first choice, just to get rid of Bush? Please.



A group that prides itself on being not like the Democrats and Republicans by not selling their principles down the river will sell it's principles down the river in the first Presidential election since their rise. And yet they are still going to proclaim they are different from the Democrats and Republicans. I suppose you don't see the issue there?

I know I refuse to sell my principles down the river and vote third party when necessary. Or use a write-in candidate like Mickey Mouse. Despite the belief of the contrary, this country will survive another crap President if my vote for a third party candidate means he/she wins. However, my principles would not if I voted for a candidate who I only voted for because they are the lesser of two evils.


----------



## ba1614

Charles_Main said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very well could've misunderstood, wouldn't be the first time. I took it to mean they would support whoever runs against the obama. I'm going to see if I can find the words she used so I know what she's talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when is it wrong to support anyone who runs against someone you do not support? Are you telling me no Democrats supported someone who was not their first choice, just to get rid of Bush? Please.
Click to expand...


 No, It's not, and I never asserted it is. Under the current system I completely agree with her voting for whoever runs against the obama, hence the "lol" in my first post in response to the OP that she vote for the obama if her candidate didn't get the nomination.


----------



## ba1614

tigerbob said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you misunderstood the OP or I'm misunderstanding you.
Click to expand...


 I think I did completely miss it, lol


----------



## kiwiman127

All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.


----------



## The T

kiwiman127 said:


> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail. Ideology over country.


 
Ideology indeed...and WHICH _ideology_ has Obama followed to bring US to this point? And YES we wanted Obama to FAIL...because some of us tried to warn some of you of his past and what would happen...YOU didn't listen.

Thus where we are...maybe some of you won't be so quick to vote on faith and actually do some friggin' homework next time?


----------



## cutter

kiwiman127 said:


> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.



Nobody WANTED obama to fail. We just knew his plan for "wealth distribution" was a code word for Socialism. America if failing BEACUSE of the socialist policy's put in place by obama and the past Presidents. Obama is President so he is the current face of failure.


----------



## Anachronism

kiwiman127 said:


> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.



kiwi, in my mind it's IDEOLOGY over EVERYTHING.... family, friends, job, country, self. If you show me what part of your ideology you're willing to ignore or compromise on, I'll show you what you never really believed in to begin with.


----------



## Modbert

the t said:


> and yes we wanted obama to fail...





cutter said:


> nobody wanted obama to fail.


----------



## NYcarbineer

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



For more than a year I've been telling the nuts on the Right that their tea party was nothing more than the same old right wing of the GOP, 

just with a cute new name.

Amid howls of protest and denial.

Well, as Limbaugh used to say, see?  I told you so.


----------



## Truthmatters

Anachronism said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwi, in my mind it's IDEOLOGY over EVERYTHING.... family, friends, job, country, self. If you show me what part of your ideology you're willing to ignore or compromise on, I'll show you what you never really believed in to begin with.
Click to expand...


Do you have any idea how sad that statement is?


----------



## Dr.Traveler

AquaAthena said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went on to say that the Tea Party will not support a third-party candidate as that would split the the vote and ensure a victory for Obama. *That was the point of her *comment you posted.
Click to expand...


Which means the GOP can safely disregard the Tea Party and their aims once they're past primary season.

That's why the Tea Party was ultimately doomed.  Unless they had enough resolve to go Third Party they were always going to end up as nothing more than a GOP PAC like the Log Cabin Republicans.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Modbert said:


> the t said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes we wanted obama to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wanted obama to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599
Click to expand...


Indeed. 


> For more than a year I've been telling the nuts on the Right that their tea party was nothing more than the same old right wing of the GOP,
> 
> just with a cute new name.



Correct.


----------



## Truthmatters

The tea party was created to run a diversion for all the mess the republican party made while they were in complete control of our country.

Im not a republican.

was something some needed to be able to say to keep from having to accpet the mess their ideas made of this country.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Truthmatters said:


> The tea party was created to run a diversion for all the mess the republican party made while they were in complete control of our country.
> 
> Im not a republican.
> 
> was something some needed to be able to say to keep from having to accpet the mess their ideas made of this country.



I've always been amazed at how few "Conservatives" will take ownership of how they helped make possible the Frist/DeLay/Bush era that led to so many ongoing issues we face now.  They defended them in office, but now they're gone there's an almost schizophrenic need to assure everyone that they never really liked any of that.  Crazy.


----------



## Wacky Quacky

Anachronism said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, so you think they should vote the obama if their candidate didn't get the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they should do what people like ME did in 2008.....
> 
> As a Conservative there was no way on Earth that I was voting for Obama. I had very little interest in the Liberal John McCain either, but lost any chance of voting for him when he put a woman on the ticket with himself. That meant I had to find another option. I went and looked at the alternative candidates and found Chuck Baldwin of the Constitution Party, who DID come very close to representing my views. He is who I cast my vote for in 2008. Now in 2012, I will have another option.... writing my own name in on the ballot if there is no candidate that I can willingly support.
Click to expand...


This post wins the thread. 

If you're voting for the lesser of two evils you're voting for the destruction of the country. Beating the other party isn't worth selling out your country and your beliefs.


----------



## Anachronism

Truthmatters said:


> Do you have any idea how sad that statement is?



Nope. Why don't you edjumakate me on it?


----------



## Anachronism

Wacky Quacky said:


> This post wins the thread.
> 
> If you're voting for the lesser of two evils you're voting for the destruction of the country. Beating the other party isn't worth selling out your country and your beliefs.



Thank you, Wacky.


----------



## Polk

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.


----------



## eflatminor

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



There's a reason we'll support OBA (Anybody but Obama) and that is because nobody that uses logic and reason in their contemplative process can imagine a worse President the your dear leader.  Of course, if you stick purely to emotional thinking, he's your guy.

Uh, the Borg were about top down control and central planning where everybody is ensured an equal outcome in life.  Yea, that sure sounds like advocates of individual liberty and limited government!


----------



## Anachronism

eflatminor said:


> There's a reason we'll support OBA (Anybody but Obama) and that is because nobody that uses logic and reason in their contemplative process can imagine a worse President the your dear leader.  Of course, if you stick purely to emotional thinking, he's your guy.



The problem with an ABO philosophy is that you end up failing to properly scrutinize who it is that you are voting for in order to vote against a particular individual. You could very easily end up with a candidate who is nearly as bad as Obama (think McCain, Romney, Palin, etc....) simply because you were willing to assume that nobody can be as bad as Obama.

Personally, I have no interest in voting for ANY candidate for ANY office if I do not believe they are very close to my own philosophical viewpoints. That's why I end up checking boxes in so few of the individual election races.... because I can't support either candidate.


----------



## dblack

Polk said:


> Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.



Not always. And not all of them even now. Plenty of them don't support abortion bans and are opposed to imperialist foreign policy and corporate welfare. You might find worthy allies there if you focused on the ideals and issues rather than partisan politics.


----------



## Polk

dblack said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. And not all of them even now. Plenty of them don't support abortion bans and are opposed to imperialist foreign policy and corporate welfare. You might find worthy allies there if you focused on the ideals and issues rather than partisan politics.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. I shouldn't have said always. The "Ron Paul revolution" segment could definitely form working alliances with liberals on certain issues  (I'd add privacy issues and some elements of drug policy to your list). However, the "tea party movement" as a mass phenomena is Moral Majority 2.0.


----------



## smartdonkey

Yeah, the problem with the tea party is that they're not extreme enough.


----------



## tigerbob

kiwiman127 said:


> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.



Tortured logic over reasoned opinion.


----------



## tigerbob

The T said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail. Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideology indeed...and WHICH _ideology_ has Obama followed to bring US to this point? And YES we wanted Obama to FAIL...because some of us tried to warn some of you of his past and what would happen...YOU didn't listen.
> 
> Thus where we are...maybe some of you won't be so quick to vote on faith and actually do some friggin' homework next time?
Click to expand...


I didn't want him to fail.  I wanted him to stop raiding the piggy bank.


----------



## eflatminor

Anachronism said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason we'll support OBA (Anybody but Obama) and that is because nobody that uses logic and reason in their contemplative process can imagine a worse President the your dear leader.  Of course, if you stick purely to emotional thinking, he's your guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with an ABO philosophy is that you end up failing to properly scrutinize who it is that you are voting for in order to vote against a particular individual. You could very easily end up with a candidate who is nearly as bad as Obama (think McCain, Romney, Palin, etc....) simply because you were willing to assume that nobody can be as bad as Obama.
> 
> Personally, I have no interest in voting for ANY candidate for ANY office if I do not believe they are very close to my own philosophical viewpoints. That's why I end up checking boxes in so few of the individual election races.... because I can't support either candidate.
Click to expand...


That's a fair comment.  I would say that the scrutiny takes place during the primaries.  There I will vote my heart.  BUT, I can't imagine anyone getting the nomination that I wouldn't vote for against President Obama.


----------



## tigerbob

Anachronism said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwi, in my mind it's IDEOLOGY over EVERYTHING.... family, friends, job, country, self. If you show me what part of your ideology you're willing to ignore or compromise on, I'll show you what you never really believed in to begin with.
Click to expand...


If history has taught us anything, it is the fact that it is possible to apply the lessons of the past to help avoid similar problems in future.  

If an ideology has been shown to be flawed by application in the real world, it seems somewhat foolish to cleave to it simply because to compromise would imply inconsistency.

Or not.


----------



## uscitizen

All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
Well at least until his last year and then embaressement took over.


----------



## tigerbob

dblack said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. And not all of them even now. Plenty of them don't support abortion bans and are opposed to imperialist foreign policy and corporate welfare. You might find worthy allies there if you focused on the ideals and issues rather than partisan politics.
Click to expand...


Correct.  The fact that all of a sudden a lot of people started talking about other republican agenda items (which I don't support, like abortion bans) was the primary reason I never went to another meeting.


----------



## bripat9643

uscitizen said:


> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
> Well at least until his last year and then embaressement took over.



No one believes you know any TEA Party members.


----------



## eflatminor

uscitizen said:


> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.



Well allow me to introduce myself.  I support the idea of the TP yet not only did I NOT vote for President Bush, I protested in the streets against him on the eve of the invasion of Iraq.  There, now you need never repeat the above statement.  NOT a fan of Bush, never was.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr.Traveler said:


> Which means the GOP can safely disregard the Tea Party and their aims once they're past primary season.
> 
> That's why the Tea Party was ultimately doomed.  Unless they had enough resolve to go Third Party they were always going to end up as nothing more than a GOP PAC like the Log Cabin Republicans.



It's a good thing the TEA party isn't taking the advice of people like you who are so concerned about its success.

Who do you think you're fooling?

Going the third party route has always been the plan for electoral debacles.


----------



## tigerbob

eflatminor said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well allow me to introduce myself.  I support the idea of the TP yet not only did I NOT vote for President Bush, I protested in the streets against him on the eve of the invasion of Iraq.  There, now you need never repeat the above statement.  NOT a fan of Bush, never was.
Click to expand...


And (just to add to the sense of broad cross-section among tea party supporters), I support the original stated aims of the tea party, and supported the invasion of Iraq, but otherwise thought Bush was a lousy POTUS.


----------



## Anachronism

eflatminor said:


> That's a fair comment.  I would say that the scrutiny takes place during the primaries.  There I will vote my heart.  BUT, I can't imagine anyone getting the nomination that I wouldn't vote for against President Obama.



However, you still imply that you would vote for that individual as a means of voting AGAINST Obama rather than FOR that candidate. I find that type of thinking to be among the most damaging concepts in our political system. By doing so, you empower the Republican party to ignore your ideas because they know you'll simply vote for whomever they put on the ballot.




uscitizen said:


> If history has taught us anything, it is the fact that it is possible to apply the lessons of the past to help avoid similar problems in future.
> 
> If an ideology has been shown to be flawed by application in the real world, it seems somewhat foolish to cleave to it simply because to compromise would imply inconsistency.
> 
> Or not.



Of course one would have to be a believer in a failed ideology for that to be an issue. For those of us who are followers of an ideology that worked quite well for a couple thousand years only to be discarded by the revolutionaries of the late 19th and 20th Centuries in favor of this ridiculous system that's not a problem.


----------



## eflatminor

tigerbob said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well allow me to introduce myself.  I support the idea of the TP yet not only did I NOT vote for President Bush, I protested in the streets against him on the eve of the invasion of Iraq.  There, now you need never repeat the above statement.  NOT a fan of Bush, never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And (just to add to the sense of broad cross-section among tea party supporters), I support the original stated aims of the tea party, and supported the invasion of Iraq, but otherwise thought Bush was a lousy POTUS.
Click to expand...


And to add further to that cross section, I can state that I've been to several TP gatherings with two people I know that live here in my building.  One is my girlfriend, a life long Democrat that felt both parties have spent us into oblivion and the other is a Black man who calls himself a fiscal conservative.  While he may have indeed supported President Bush, the three of us don't exactly support US Citizen's broad brush generalization of the TP.


----------



## eflatminor

Anachronism said:


> However, you still imply that you would vote for that individual as a means of voting AGAINST Obama rather than FOR that candidate. I find that type of thinking to be among the most damaging concepts in our political system. By doing so, you empower the Republican party to ignore your ideas because they know you'll simply vote for whomever they put on the ballot



I understand your point but I have to say we did some real damage to the establishment Republicans in the 2010 primaries and they now know that they better support fiscally responsible candidates in 2012 or we'll keep upsetting their primaries and voting the old guard big spending Republicans out of office.  I think this is an approach more likely to bring about the change I'm looking for than to throw away my vote on the Libertarian candidate.  Anyway, I get your point and it's a fair one.


----------



## Wacky Quacky

eflatminor said:


> Anachronism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason we'll support OBA (Anybody but Obama) and that is because nobody that uses logic and reason in their contemplative process can imagine a worse President the your dear leader.  Of course, if you stick purely to emotional thinking, he's your guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with an ABO philosophy is that you end up failing to properly scrutinize who it is that you are voting for in order to vote against a particular individual. You could very easily end up with a candidate who is nearly as bad as Obama (think McCain, Romney, Palin, etc....) simply because you were willing to assume that nobody can be as bad as Obama.
> 
> Personally, I have no interest in voting for ANY candidate for ANY office if I do not believe they are very close to my own philosophical viewpoints. That's why I end up checking boxes in so few of the individual election races.... because I can't support either candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a fair comment.  I would say that the scrutiny takes place during the primaries.  There I will vote my heart.  BUT, I can't imagine anyone getting the nomination that I wouldn't vote for against President Obama.
Click to expand...


Even in the primaries people only care about choosing who will win, not who the best person for the country is.

If this country is ever going to change directions people have got to stop caring so much about just beating the other party. Simply stopping Obama WILL NOT help the country (And the same goes for Democrats who were obsessing with "Bush's 3rd term"). Even with Obama gone and a Republican in office I could almost guarantee that the country will continue its downward spiral. 

Party politics, winning, throwing out the incumbent, all of these things mean *NOTHING* compared to simply voting for who will be best for the country. And please take note that I said "best", *not* "best between the two major parties".


----------



## eflatminor

Wacky Quacky said:


> Even in the primaries people only care about choosing who will win, not who the best person for the country is.



That is not true in my case but you are free to vote for whomever you like.


----------



## uscitizen

bripat9643 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
> Well at least until his last year and then embaressement took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one believes you know any TEA Party members.
Click to expand...


So you DO believe I know Tea Party members.


----------



## uscitizen

Polk said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. And not all of them even now. Plenty of them don't support abortion bans and are opposed to imperialist foreign policy and corporate welfare. You might find worthy allies there if you focused on the ideals and issues rather than partisan politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I shouldn't have said always. The "Ron Paul revolution" segment could definitely form working alliances with liberals on certain issues  (I'd add privacy issues and some elements of drug policy to your list). However, the "tea party movement" as a mass phenomena is Moral Majority 2.0.
Click to expand...


Yep saw Palin today on TV saying her job was to bring the US back to it's core moral values.  Same was the theme of the Beck/Palin Rally.


----------



## Truthmatters

eflatminor said:


> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the primaries people only care about choosing who will win, not who the best person for the country is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true in my case but you are free to vote for whomever you like.
Click to expand...


How do you vote when you dont even know the definition of democracy and republic?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wacky Quacky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even in the primaries people only care about choosing who will win, not who the best person for the country is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true in my case but you are free to vote for whomever you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you vote when you dont even know the definition of democracy and republic?
Click to expand...



You some how manage to do it, much to the dismay of all rational people.


----------



## Anachronism

eflatminor said:


> I understand your point but I have to say we did some real damage to the establishment Republicans in the 2010 primaries and they now know that they better support fiscally responsible candidates in 2012 or we'll keep upsetting their primaries and voting the old guard big spending Republicans out of office.  I think this is an approach more likely to bring about the change I'm looking for than to throw away my vote on the Libertarian candidate.  Anyway, I get your point and it's a fair one.



No you didn't do any damage to them. Show me the candidate the Tea Party got elected who has maintained a CONSERVATIVE voting record over the last half year. I don't believe there is one. They've all turned into the same sort of mind-numbed robots that their predecessors were.

Until you folks are willing to walk away from the party entirely, you will have no significant effect on the party at all.


----------



## Anachronism

uscitizen said:


> Yep saw Palin today on TV saying her job was to bring the US back to it's core moral values.



That's laughable from someone whose very existance in politics is antithetical to the core morals and values of this country.


----------



## jillian

dblack said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm not in the "Tea Party", and I can't say I've been following the movement's progression much in the last year or two - but you couldn't really be more off-base in regards to its origin. Pretty much the opposite of what you're saying here.
Click to expand...


in your opinion. and that's fine. but we're talking exactly the same numbers and exactly the same part of the repub party.  as far as i can see, it isn't that complicated.


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true in my case but you are free to vote for whomever you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you vote when you dont even know the definition of democracy and republic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You some how manage to do it, much to the dismay of all rational people.
Click to expand...


Is the US a democracy?


----------



## Political Junky

jillian said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "tea party" was ALWAYS the rabid extreme right wing "base" of the repubs... the bush deadenders, the 28% of the country who still supported bush at the end of his term. the sore losers who ranted about "taking their country back" from whom? a president elected with 365 electoral votes and more than 50% of the population? saying they were anything else was a media slight of hand b/c they were "newsworthy". they never should have been given that kind of credence.
> 
> they still shouldn't.
> 
> they should have been and still should be marginalized like any other extremist group.
Click to expand...

The Tea Party is the 21st Century John Birch Society. The more sane republicans of the day brought them down.


----------



## bripat9643

uscitizen said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one believes you know any TEA Party members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you DO believe I know Tea Party members.
Click to expand...


Huh?

Do you speak English?


----------



## jillian

Truthmatters said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you vote when you dont even know the definition of democracy and republic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You some how manage to do it, much to the dismay of all rational people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is the US a democracy?
Click to expand...


are you hijacking yet another thread with this BS argument?


----------



## uscitizen

Anachronism said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your point but I have to say we did some real damage to the establishment Republicans in the 2010 primaries and they now know that they better support fiscally responsible candidates in 2012 or we'll keep upsetting their primaries and voting the old guard big spending Republicans out of office.  I think this is an approach more likely to bring about the change I'm looking for than to throw away my vote on the Libertarian candidate.  Anyway, I get your point and it's a fair one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't do any damage to them. Show me the candidate the Tea Party got elected who has maintained a CONSERVATIVE voting record over the last half year. I don't believe there is one. They've all turned into the same sort of mind-numbed robots that their predecessors were.
> 
> Until you folks are willing to walk away from the party entirely, you will have no significant effect on the party at all.
Click to expand...


Reality has little bearing in a faith based organization.
A hopey changey bunch.


----------



## tigerbob

Anachronism said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> She went on to say that the Tea Party will not support a third-party candidate as that would split the the vote and ensure a victory for Obama. *That was the point of her *comment you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but anyone willing to accept the lesser of two EVILS is still supporting EVIL. Not something I have any interest in, or something I could support in any way. This is simply another proof to me that the Tea Party has no more philosophical heart or backbone than either of the major parties; therefore they have no more value in my mind than either of those parties.
Click to expand...


My God.  MarcATL and I just thanked the same post.  The world's gone mad.


----------



## MarcATL

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting other people's insults as their own. How dishonest..... cuz I've been calling the left the 'Borg' since I got on the forum. Get your own insults, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I doubt you were the very first person to ever come up with it CG. One really cannot take ownership of an insult. Though if that is the case, perhaps you should be paying royalties to whoever came up with it before you?
Click to expand...


What kind of a JACK ASS would even WANT to have exclusive rights to an insult any way?

Oh yeah...a one called California Girl...and the fool is quite proud of herself too.

Talk about moron.


----------



## MarcATL

Modbert said:


> the t said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes we wanted obama to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wanted obama to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599
Click to expand...


RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.

Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.

They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.

BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.


----------



## Rambunctious

The Tea Party RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Live it & love it


----------



## tigerbob

MarcATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the t said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes we wanted obama to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody wanted obama to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
Click to expand...


You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.


----------



## uscitizen

I follow no party.
I am my own man.


----------



## MarcATL

Dr.Traveler said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea party was created to run a diversion for all the mess the republican party made while they were in complete control of our country.
> 
> Im not a republican.
> 
> was something some needed to be able to say to keep from having to accpet the mess their ideas made of this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been amazed at how few "Conservatives" will take ownership of how they helped make possible the Frist/DeLay/Bush era that led to so many ongoing issues we face now.  They defended them in office, but now they're gone there's an almost schizophrenic need to assure everyone that they never really liked any of that.  Crazy.
Click to expand...

This is why I can, nor will I ever, trust these bastards.

They ALL need to be DESTROYED.

And we need to HAMMER them at every turn...and never let up!


----------



## MarcATL

tigerbob said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
Click to expand...

Where am I wrong?


----------



## tigerbob

uscitizen said:


> I follow no party.
> I am my own man.



Hazzah!


----------



## tigerbob

MarcATL said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where am I wrong?
Click to expand...


You are wrong in your soul.


----------



## JimH52

If FOX is out to kill the tea party, which it certainly may be, why is one of the Queens working for them?  Will Palin see the writing on the wall and retalat...no...I guess not.  As long as she is making her millions, she won't care.  Besides, she has shown time and time again that she is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## Wacky Quacky

JimH52 said:


> If FOX is out to kill the tea party, which it certainly may be, why is one of the Queens working for them?  Will Palin see the writing on the wall and retalat...no...I guess not.  As long as she is making her millions, she won't care.  Besides, she has shown time and time again that she is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.



Palin is on Fox News because it's her and Bachmann's job to keep the Tea Party voting Republican.


----------



## Mr.Nick

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



So you expect the Tea Party to support Obama???

The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA???

Of course they will vote for whoever gets the nomination.

Its called choosing the lesser of the two evils and you'd be fucking retarded if you actually believe ANY tea party patriot would vote for that piece of shit Obama.


----------



## Wacky Quacky

Mr.Nick said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you expect the Tea Party to support Obama???
> 
> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA???
> 
> Of course they will vote for whoever gets the nomination.
> 
> Its called choosing the lesser of the two evils and you'd be fucking retarded if you actually believe ANY tea party patriot would vote for that piece of shit Obama.
Click to expand...


You act as though there are only two choices in elections.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Wacky Quacky said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you expect the Tea Party to support Obama???
> 
> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA???
> 
> Of course they will vote for whoever gets the nomination.
> 
> Its called choosing the lesser of the two evils and you'd be fucking retarded if you actually believe ANY tea party patriot would vote for that piece of shit Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You act as though there are only two choices in elections.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, a little tongue-n-cheek humor there I see?


----------



## dblack

Mr.Nick said:


> Its called choosing the lesser of the two evils and you'd be fucking retarded if you actually believe ANY tea party patriot would vote for that piece of shit Obama.



I know some retarded people. Genuine, kind-hearted folks, and I don't think they'd ever vote for 'evil', lesser or otherwise. If the Tea Party sells their souls by doing this, they're basically over with as a movement.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR *THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA*???



This is why non-partisan voters dont take you nitwits seriously.


----------



## Mr.Nick

dblack said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called choosing the lesser of the two evils and you'd be fucking retarded if you actually believe ANY tea party patriot would vote for that piece of shit Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some retarded people. Genuine, kind-hearted folks, and I don't think they'd ever vote for 'evil', lesser or otherwise. If the Tea Party sells their souls by doing this, they're basically over with as a movement.
Click to expand...


Right, so the tea party doesn't vote while the democrats bus in the catatonic, those in comas, those with dementia and those who would flunk the first grade to vote in mass droves???

Yeah, I don't think so..

Obama is poison..... ANYONE and I mean ANYONE could do a better job as president of the United States than Obama.

I'd vote for Alvin fucking Greene (D-SC) who also happens to be one of the dumbest motherfuckers ever nominated for any government position before I vote Obama.

The Tea Party will get their REPUBLICAN candidate Ron Paul nominated and I'm sure many independents will help them for their own little partisan reasons.


----------



## Mr.Nick

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR *THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA*???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why non-partisan voters dont take you nitwits seriously.
Click to expand...


And this is why I don't take you bipartisan ignorants seriously.

The guy only took over GM like a socialist dictator would. He only forced 300 million US citizens to bailout a minority amount of union workers and public sector employees, and to put the icing on the cake started the cash for clunkers program to STIMULATE a demand for the product (union made product) of the company he took over like a socialist dictator and stuck the taxpayers with the bill again.... Mean while those in the non-union private sector were struggling to put food on the table while the UNIONS that played a large role in getting Obama elected were eating steak and making demands for larger pensions..

Oh yeah..... Don't get me started with his bold faced fucking lies....

Maybe you're just fucking dumb for not paying attention???


----------



## tigerbob

Mr.Nick said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR *THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA*???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why non-partisan voters dont take you nitwits seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is why I don't take you bipartisan ignorants seriously.
> 
> The guy only took over GM like a socialist dictator would. He only forced 300 million US citizens to bailout a minority amount of union workers and public sector employees, and to put the icing on the cake started the cash for clunkers program to STIMULATE a demand for the product (union made product) of the company he took over like a socialist dictator and stuck the taxpayers with the bill again.... Mean while those in the non-union private sector were struggling to put food on the table while the UNIONS that played a large role in getting Obama elected were eating steak and making demands for larger pensions..
> 
> Oh yeah..... Don't get me started with his bold faced fucking lies....
> 
> Maybe you're just fucking dumb for not paying attention???
Click to expand...


Gosh, you're so persuasive when you're angry.


----------



## FireFly

I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.


----------



## Mr.Nick

tigerbob said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why non-partisan voters don&#8217;t take you nitwits seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why I don't take you bipartisan ignorants seriously.
> 
> The guy only took over GM like a socialist dictator would. He only forced 300 million US citizens to bailout a minority amount of union workers and public sector employees, and to put the icing on the cake started the cash for clunkers program to STIMULATE a demand for the product (union made product) of the company he took over like a socialist dictator and stuck the taxpayers with the bill again.... Mean while those in the non-union private sector were struggling to put food on the table while the UNIONS that played a large role in getting Obama elected were eating steak and making demands for larger pensions..
> 
> Oh yeah..... Don't get me started with his bold faced fucking lies....
> 
> Maybe you're just fucking dumb for not paying attention???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, you're so persuasive when you're angry.
Click to expand...


So you're telling me the President of the United States is authorized to take over any business he chooses???

Good to know we're living in the US...


----------



## Mr.Nick

FireFly said:


> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.



The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..

Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.

Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian" and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.

In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.

Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."


----------



## MarcATL

tigerbob said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
Click to expand...

I say again...you will NEVER see two RWers even ATTEMPT to correct each other when they are both clearly stating opposing ideas.

The lemmings will ALWAYS fall in line...as per their leader Raygun.


----------



## MarcATL

tigerbob said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong in your soul.
Click to expand...


This makes no sense.

Your opinion means nothing.

Present some facts...links, SOMETHING.


----------



## Mr.Nick

MarcATL said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say again...you will NEVER see two RWers even ATTEMPT to correct each other when they are both clearly stating opposing ideas.
> 
> The lemmings will ALWAYS fall in line...as per their leader Raygun.
Click to expand...


I get into major spats with "RW'ers" all the time.... 

Its you brainwashed robots on the left that cant disagree with one another.

You're all the same because you're all a product of social engineering..


----------



## MarcATL

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Tea Party will be supporting Ron Paul who is IN FACT running as a Republican, if he doesn't get the nomination do you really fucking believe the Tea Party will VOTE FOR *THE DEVIL TYRANT OBAMA*???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why non-partisan voters dont take you nitwits seriously.
Click to expand...


It's pure hysterical emotion with lunatic radical partisan nutjobs like that one.

No one takes them seriously at all.


----------



## bripat9643

FireFly said:


> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.



That was the dumbest vote you ever cast.  You and your ilk just ensured that Clinton would get elected.


----------



## Sallow

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



Maybe one day soon people will come to realize the Tea Party was nothing more then a GOP concotion to avoid having to take the blame for the Bush debacle of 8 entire years.

Bush? Look here..we are the Tea Party!


----------



## Zona

FireFly said:


> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.



Ross Perot.  Cool.  You couldnt possibly feel like you threw away your vote.  Kewl.  This time please vote for ron paul.  

woohoo.  Hopefully there are a lot like you.

I guarantee you all Obama will win in 2012!


----------



## Ame®icano

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.



I guess Coffee party will support Obama.


----------



## FireFly

Mr.Nick said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..
> 
> Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.
> 
> Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian" and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.
> 
> In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.
> 
> Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."
Click to expand...


If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.






I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!


----------



## Sallow

FireFly said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..
> 
> Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.
> 
> Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian" and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.
> 
> In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.
> 
> Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!
Click to expand...


These numbers are hilarious.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Sallow said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day soon people will come to realize the Tea Party was nothing more then a GOP concotion to avoid having to take the blame for the Bush debacle of 8 entire years.
> 
> Bush? Look here..we are the Tea Party!
Click to expand...


Yeah, we're libertarians for no reason what so ever...

Get da fuck out of here man..


----------



## FireFly

Sallow said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These numbers are hilarious.
Click to expand...


I don't see what is so funny about these numbers. I am actually quite pissed off about them. Life Guards should not be making $210K annually & getting 90% of their pay for retirement annually after only working for 30 years.


----------



## Sallow

Mr.Nick said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day soon people will come to realize the Tea Party was nothing more then a GOP concotion to avoid having to take the blame for the Bush debacle of 8 entire years.
> 
> Bush? Look here..we are the Tea Party!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're libertarians for no reason what so ever...
> 
> Get da fuck out of here man..
Click to expand...


The current "Tea Party" was started by FOX..has been supported by FOX and many right wing organizations like the Chamber of Commerce. Most of the money trails of those "Grass Roots" organizations were traced back to right wing sources. Heck..FOX coined the phrase "Tea Baggers."


----------



## Sallow

FireFly said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These numbers are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see what is so funny about these numbers. I am actually quite pissed off about them. Life Guards should not be making $210K annually & getting 90% of their pay for retirement annually after only working for 30 years.
Click to expand...


Where the heck are these numbers coming from? How are they being computed?

In any case..you do know that salaries vary wildly in this country? Right? The cost of living in Texas is far less then the cost of living in New York.


----------



## Mr.Nick

FireFly said:


> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..
> 
> Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.
> 
> Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian" and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.
> 
> In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.
> 
> Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!
Click to expand...


Ryan ran a cutter.......

The Ryan Plan....


----------



## GeoLaureate8

spectrumc01 said:


> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate *running against Obama*.



That doesn't mean that the Tea Party will vote for just anybody for the GOP nomination. This statement is entirely irrelevant as to whether they will support Cain or Paul over Romney or Gingrich. They're just saying which ever Republican wins, they will support him, which of course is stupid because Romney is just as bad as Obama, but the point remains that they haven't necessarily sold out because they will probably still try to stop Romney, etc. from winning the nomination.


.


----------



## NYcarbineer

dblack said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death knell? The "tea party" always was an attempt by the hardest edge of the Republican base to claim they carried about something other than abortion bans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not always. And not all of them even now. Plenty of them don't support abortion bans and are opposed to imperialist foreign policy and corporate welfare. You might find worthy allies there if you focused on the ideals and issues rather than partisan politics.
Click to expand...


How many pro-choice politicians can you name who have broad support among Tea Partiers?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bripat9643 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Tea Party members I personally know were devout Bush supporters.
> Well at least until his last year and then embaressement took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one believes you know any TEA Party members.
Click to expand...


Are Tea Partiers conservatives?  Conservatives ALWAYS supported GW Bush in greater numbers than any other group.


----------



## tigerbob

Mr.Nick said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why I don't take you bipartisan ignorants seriously.
> 
> The guy only took over GM like a socialist dictator would. He only forced 300 million US citizens to bailout a minority amount of union workers and public sector employees, and to put the icing on the cake started the cash for clunkers program to STIMULATE a demand for the product (union made product) of the company he took over like a socialist dictator and stuck the taxpayers with the bill again.... Mean while those in the non-union private sector were struggling to put food on the table while the UNIONS that played a large role in getting Obama elected were eating steak and making demands for larger pensions..
> 
> Oh yeah..... Don't get me started with his bold faced fucking lies....
> 
> Maybe you're just fucking dumb for not paying attention???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gosh, you're so persuasive when you're angry.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you're telling me the President of the United States is authorized to take over any business he chooses???*
> 
> Good to know we're living in the US...
Click to expand...


Yeah, that follows.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Mr.Nick said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..
> 
> Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.
> 
> *Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian"* and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.
> 
> In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.
> 
> Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."
Click to expand...


No it's not. The Libertarians already are a party of their own-they don't pretend to have strong views, only to cave in to the GOP like the Tea Party does. They also differ on several views of the Tea Party (pro gay marriage, end war against drugs, pro-choice, off the top of my head).


----------



## tigerbob

MarcATL said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> RWers always have, and always will, speak out of both sides of their mouth.
> 
> Note that you will NEVER see those two attempt to correct each other, thus showing and proving that they are in full agreement of the contradiction and double-speak that exists within them.
> 
> They will BOTH fight against Democrats for anything similar or what they perceive as similar no matter what though.
> 
> BOTH are partisan hacks..aka jokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never could deal with the fact that individual opinions may differ, could you?  You seriously have no business throwing the word partizan around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say again...you will NEVER see two RWers even ATTEMPT to correct each other when they are both clearly stating opposing ideas.
> 
> The lemmings will ALWAYS fall in line...as per their leader Raygun.
Click to expand...


OK, I'll play, let's take a little look at what you've seen fit to reiterate.

Your position is that because they are both "Right Wingers", they will therefore never attempt to correct each other, even though they have opposing views.

These are the two opinions concerned.



The T said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail. Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideology indeed...and WHICH _ideology_ has Obama followed to bring US to this point? And YES we wanted Obama to FAIL...because some of us tried to warn some of you of his past and what would happen...YOU didn't listen.
> 
> Thus where we are...maybe some of you won't be so quick to vote on faith and actually do some friggin' homework next time?
Click to expand...






cutter said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail.  Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody WANTED obama to fail. We just knew his plan for "wealth distribution" was a code word for Socialism. America if failing BEACUSE of the socialist policy's put in place by obama and the past Presidents. Obama is President so he is the current face of failure.
Click to expand...


The T is saying that he wanted Obama to fail (you can ignore the "we", he's not really speaking for anyone else) because there had been clear warnings which were ignored and, as such, he wants those who were warned to have to see the predictions come true.

Cutter one the other hand didn't WANT Obama to fail, but "knew" that his "socialist" policies would.

To encapsulate, both 'knew' Obama would fail, but one didn't really want him to because it means America fails too, and the other did want him to because it would clearly demonstrate his belief that Obama's ideology is fundamentally flawed.

So, the only point about which their views differ is that of desired political outcome.  In this, the Ts requirements are perhaps more punitive than Cutter's, but both are a clear demonstration of the fundamental original position of the Tea Party (the thing this thread is about) - that two people may have different views about some things and yet share a common perspective on the inherent dangers of out of control public spending.

Which brings me back to the point I made earlier about you being unable to accept that two people with similar views of one thing may have different views on another (in this case, the same view of the cause of perceived economic failure, but different views on eventual political impact).  In the context of this discussion and pretty much every other, you seem to be unable to accept that while there is white and black, there is also an infinite amount of gray.

It also brings me back to the point I made about you being wrong "in your soul", which you said makes no sense and asked for links.  The above is exactly what I'm talking about.  You're not unintelligent, and yet seem content to nit pick and fabricate issues which allow you to attack the right with hackneyed epithets (Ray-guns) rather than posting anything of substance yourself.  I remember taking you up on this a couple of weeks ago when you started a thread about what the media were going to say about something, and then attacking your own straw man rather than posting quotes to illustrate your point and critiquing those examples.  That's why you're wrong "in your soul", to be content with something so pointless, so intellectually dishonest (to use your favorite phrase), and even so complacent as to return a second time to make your pointless point again.

Oh, and by the way, you have referred to me as a right winger several times, and yet you say that right wingers NEVER ATTEMPT (your emphasis) to correct each other because "we are lemmings".



tigerbob said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that the Tea Party wanted Obama to fail and thusly America to fail. Ideology over country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideology indeed...and WHICH _ideology_ has Obama followed to bring US to this point? And YES we wanted Obama to FAIL...because some of us tried to warn some of you of his past and what would happen...YOU didn't listen.
> 
> Thus where we are...maybe some of you won't be so quick to vote on faith and actually do some friggin' homework next time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want him to fail.  I wanted him to stop raiding the piggy bank.
Click to expand...


So, I disagreed with his assertion that "we" (i.e. people who supported the stated aims of the Tea Party) wanted Obama to fail, despite your view that we "right wingers" NEVER ATTEMPT to do that.  Your observation was wrong the first time, and just as wrong now that you've returned to say it a second time (unless of course you don't think I'm a "right-winger" any more).

You could be so much more, Mark.  There are other liberals on the board who make well reasoned, well documented and well founded posts that really force posters to engage their brains.  Inevitably, even those threads tend to eventually sink into the abyss of partizan parochialism as well, but at least the OP makes an effort.  

Why you are satisfied with so little is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## FireFly

Mr.Nick said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of tea party candidates ran as republicans, and this upcoming election is no different - Ron Paul is running as a republican..
> 
> Remember, just because someone runs as a republican, democrat, green or independent doesn't mean they hold the consensus views of the party they're running under.
> 
> Realistically "tea party" is code for "libertarian" and we are jacking the republican party or pulling the rug right from under their feet.
> 
> In short libertarians are stealing the republican party and bringing it back to their roots, or better yet our libertarian roots.
> 
> Yeah, we're republican posers who agree with republicans on some issues, but we're not authoritarian nuts like progressive liberals er SOCIALISTS who pose as "liberals."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Republicans want my vote they had better run a REAL TRIED & TRUE budget cutter. Look at what happened to Union Government Employee Pay on the Republican Watch. Not to mention the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buying no BS Rhino lip service! They had best prove they have slashed pension funds, government union pay & benefits before because I am not taking their word for it again. Union Government workers have become the elite upper class feeding on the rest of US citizens. This shit must end!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ryan ran a cutter.......
> 
> The Ryan Plan....
Click to expand...


The problem is that Paul Ryan is not running. He should run as a TEA Party candidate.


----------



## Wacky Quacky

bripat9643 said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the dumbest vote you ever cast.  You and your ilk just ensured that Clinton would get elected.
Click to expand...


Explain how voting for your beliefs could ever be dumb? Or are you saying that people should just abandon everything they believe in and vote for the same two evils year after year, like good little puppets?


----------



## tigerbob

Wacky Quacky said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not voting for the GOP just to oppose Obama. They have proven themselves to be just as bad if not worse than the Democrats. I am only voting for a third party. The TEA party had best field a candidate or they can go fuck themselves. Democrats & Republicans will not get my vote. I am done with the lesser of 2 evils BS. The best vote I ever cast was for Ross Perot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the dumbest vote you ever cast.  You and your ilk just ensured that Clinton would get elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain how voting for your beliefs could ever be dumb? Or are you saying that people should just abandon everything they believe in and vote for the same two evils year after year, like good little puppets?
Click to expand...


His post is what it is - basically if you don't vote for one of the two main parties, it's a wasted vote.  Don't look for anything of greater depth - you'll be wasting your time.


----------



## Yoda

Mr.Nick said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day soon people will come to realize the Tea Party was nothing more then a GOP concotion to avoid having to take the blame for the Bush debacle of 8 entire years.
> 
> Bush? Look here..we are the Tea Party!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're libertarians for no reason what so ever...
> 
> Get da fuck out of here man..
Click to expand...



Maybe I'm missing something here, but the Liberarian Party already existed. Which brings up an instresting point. Libertairians are still LEFT of center, where as the Tea Party is boarderline far RIGHT. Also, ever notice how the Tea Party never existed until a Black man was elected president? Hmmmm...... I'm not accusing anyone of racism, but it seems pretty dumb to think that it doesn't have something to do with it.


----------



## spectrumc01

California Girl said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Kramer representing the Tea Party has said the Tea Party will support any GOP candidate running against Obama.  They will support Cain, Romney, or any other GOP candidate just as long as Obama doesn't win the re-election. As reported this morning on FOX news.
> 
> This is the death knell of the Tea Party, the GOP like the Borg on Star Trek, will assimilate the Tea Party into itself becoming one party.  Resistance is futile.  I kind of like that analogy, never realized it until now but the GOP is really like the Borg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misrepresenting other people's insults as their own. How dishonest..... cuz I've been calling the left the 'Borg' since I got on the forum. Get your own insults, moron.
Click to expand...


Are fucking kidding me?
Are you expecting everyone who posts here to specifically look up all your posts to see if it's ok to say something?
Did you patant that "Borg" saying? I didn't think so.
You want an original insult? I got one for you.
How about this one Go %^&* y)%(*$* with a @(#&*$. is that original enough for you.
Give me a break. Jackass.


----------

